# Error on start up.



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

OS is 98se. When I power up, and before it loads windows, I get a message saying cannot find a device file that may be needed to run windows or a windows application. The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device no longer exists. If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program. If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file. C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVENT.386

Press any key to continue..............Then I get errors saying the system will shut down after I press continue. PLease help!! B-72


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Did you uninstall any Symantec products like Norton Antivirus etc?


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Yep Sure Did.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

reinstall Norton antivirus and that should fix it. When you uninstalled Norton Antivirus did you say yes to delete any DLL Files?


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

How did you uninstall Norton Antivirus? Did you uninstall it through add/remove programs or did you delete some folders or files manually?


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

I am NOT using norton now I'm using pc cillan. Yea I did delete some files and probally some folders manually. Used add/remove programs but some things were left over so I got trigger happy with delete.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

if you stil have Norton Antivirus CD I would recommend you reinstall Norton Antivirus again. If that gets rid of your error message and you don't want to keep norton antivirus on your machine then uninstall it through add/remove programs then if their any folders reaming then you can delete them but do not remove anything from the registry. Before you do that try reunning this Norton Antivirus removal utility:http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ws 2000/Me/98/XP&src=sg&pcode=nav&svy=&csm=no


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

download the Rnav2003.exe file and run it to remove norton antivirus completely.


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Should I uninstall the pc cillian first?


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm not sure but to play it safe I would cause I just never had 2 different antivirus programs on any machine at once before. You can always reinstall pc cillian again or you can try running the tool first and if works and you don't get the error again then you're good but if you get the error again I would say uninstall pc cillian


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

did you download and run the Rnav2003.exe utility?


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Sorry I took so long to get back to you. This problem is on my other pc not this one. But anyways, I had to manually remove all of norton, thats what took me so long. The Rnav2003.exe did not work. The error message C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVENT.386 is missing is gone but still have a error coming up of "mmtask" an error has occured in your program. To keep working anyway, click ignore and save your work in a new file. To quit this program,click close. You will lose information you entered since your last save. If I click either one, a error comes up "this program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down."


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

do you stil get the: C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVENT.386 error?


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

No looks like I fixed that by manually removing all of norton. I did notice on start up a path of c:\program files\norton systemworks\nortonghost. Does that sound right?


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

What did you have installed Norton Systemworks or just Norton Antivirus?


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Also since you're not getting the C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVENT.386 error anymore. What is your problem now? Are you getting more errors?


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

system works.................Read post #12 on the errors I'm getting still.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

you're now getting an mmtask error is that correct? When did this error start to appear? mm task is a Multimedia support task also part of musicmatch Jukebox, do you have musicmatch jukebox on your computer? How did thei error occur, did you install something etc?


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Long...........story but for one this is my son's pc and I went to shut it down tonight but it was set for a restart and thats how I seen this error pop up tonight so I don't know what he did to it, and of course, he don't know either, but maybe I should check for musicmatch jukebox.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

if it only happened once tyr restarting the computer and see if you get the error again. Maybe musicmatch or something was still running and when you shut the computer you got the error. Anyway if you keep getting the error you might want to try re-installing MusicMatch Jukebox. Well I'm out for the night it's getting late. 

Goodluck


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks.....he don't have MMJ


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thread has been "closed" as opposed to "removed" which was the request by thread starter.


----------

